# Hello



## B 25 'stoetel' (Jun 8, 2006)

I just registered myself on the forum and hope to see and learn more about aircraft.

i'm sorry my English is realy bad


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2006)

Hallo B 25 'stoetel' !!!
Welcome to the forum. Nobody is perfect.I have the same problem with the English.But the forum could be for learning about both aviation(planes) and language.I hope the forum mates were always able to understand what we want to say.

regards


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 8, 2006)

Theres a spell checker in the quick reply box, in the upper right hand corner, that is very helpful... Download it and use it, it will make a difference....

And welcome stoetel.... Ive been to the Netherlands several times.... Wonderful place....


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jun 9, 2006)

I haven't. But I'm sure it's as great!


----------



## B 25 'stoetel' (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for the comments 
this is a really nice site8)


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 9, 2006)

greetings from South East Asia!, the only active member from there
read through the rest of the forum before really posting alot, cause it will save you, and us, the posting and reply time.
It's a good idea to search the forums before actually posting


----------



## Henk (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome B 25 'stoetel' and do not worry my English spelling sucks, but I must say thank you very much horse for the spell checker.


----------



## B 25 'stoetel' (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks everybody 

I come from The Netherlands.
My real name is Bram but my nickname is stoetel as you can see 
why the nickname?? a couple of my school friends gave me the name, why i dont't know 
My favorite aircraft: Spitfire MK IX and B 25...
I also like the ME 109 G-5 because I have painted the cockpit and have worked IN the tail8) 

see ya  

stoetel.


----------



## Risky Pilot (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi 'stoetel', nice to see you here. Thanks for recommending this forum to me.
He did a great job on the cockpit of the G-5!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 13, 2006)

ITS A GODDAMN Bf 109, NOT Me 109!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Les !!!
 I think You should be much more indulgent.I don't know if you paid attention to the older publication where the "Me" abbreviation was commmonly used.  
Keep smiling !


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 14, 2006)

Paid attention to older pubs??? Do u know who ur talking to Wurger???


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2006)

What a touchy man !!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 14, 2006)

Yup, dont mess with the bull if u dont want the horns.... 

Its called a Bf 109 and has been called that since it was first flown in the 30's, and whether or not some moronic Allied meatballs called it the Me 109 or not, its still officially called Bf.....

Any other questions, u can take them up with my lawyer, Mr Goblowadonkey at 1800-555-1111...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 14, 2006)

Ah, his share of Les' slams
and the older stuff were because they got most of their reports on enemy aircraft... from the Allies


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome to the gang m8 8)


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> Ah, his share of Les' slams
> and the older stuff were because they got most of their reports on enemy aircraft... from the Allies



It is possible Looma,in many older pubs from Poland and other East-block countries you could read the Me abbreviation. I know that the proper one is Bf, but a junior member has made a mistake.My suggestion to Les was to explain this to B 25 'stoetel' in another way.Unfortunately,Lesofprimus didn't understand me and took offence himself.Besides,he threaten me with his lawyer.It is not fair.


----------



## Henk (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh yes someone just opened a can of whip *ss. It is bf-109, but les they also say Me bf-109. ( Messeschmitt bf-109 ) I do not really mind but you must be correct when it comes to history.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 14, 2006)

wurger said:


> My suggestion to Les was to explain this to B 25 'stoetel' in another way.


The next time I need ur opinion on how to express my opinion about something that has annoyed the piss outta me for years, I'll lift the lid on my toilet and ask you....


----------



## Tiger (Jun 14, 2006)

Wurger said:



> It is possible Looma,in many older pubs from Poland and other East-block countries you could read the Me abbreviation. I know that the proper one is Bf, but a junior member has made a mistake.My suggestion to Les was to explain this to B 25 'stoetel' in another way.Unfortunately,Lesofprimus didn't understand me and took offence himself.Besides,he threaten me with his lawyer.It is not fair.



Les was kidding about his lawyer my freind! I guess it may be difficult if you're first language isn't English to understand Les' sometimes twisted sense of humor and strait to the point approach.


----------



## Henk (Jun 14, 2006)

Well do not take les up for real everytime mate and you know when les is pissed and when he is not, or do you?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank u Tiger for enlightening them to my "brand" of humour...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 14, 2006)

> my lawyer, Mr Goblowadonkey at 1800-555-1111...


And incase u missed it, his name is Go blow a donkey....


----------



## Henk (Jun 14, 2006)

He he he he he, He sounds like a great lawyer. I think I will give him a call I have a bit of a problem. LOL


----------



## Desert Fox (Jun 14, 2006)

right.well, i have been a member for a while, not long (theres a fine line, but a difference nonetheless), and i have just found this page here. And im happy theres a place for us 'newbies' to go when we first join.
Pip Pip, tallyho and all that chaps
Ta!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 14, 2006)

And a great place for me to slam noobs left and right...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 15, 2006)

what side am I on?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2006)

Thank you all guys for yours consolation,especially for Tiger.   

O.K. Les I'll be remember about your twisted sense of humor.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 15, 2006)

Wurger said:


> O.K. Les I'll be remember about your twisted sense of humor.


U better, otherwise I'll have to break my 9 iron off in ur @ss... Now go get ur fu*king shinebox....


looma said:


> what side am I on?


looma, there's not a word in existance for what ur "side" is called.... Maybe on some isolated island in Indonesia somewhere they have one, but throughout the entire civilized world, ur a wonderment to science...


----------



## Henk (Jun 15, 2006)

He he he....... looma you popped the Question.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 16, 2006)

Shitting out questions is quite the talent, well for the most of us. Certain people do it just by talking.


----------



## Henk (Jun 16, 2006)

I am sorry that my eyes can some times let me down after a few beers. LOL LOL


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 16, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> looma, there's not a word in existance for what ur "side" is called.... Maybe on some isolated island in Indonesia somewhere they have one, but throughout the entire civilized world, ur a wonderment to science...


Is that a bad thing


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 16, 2006)

Originality isnt a bad thing, except when they come and tear down ur door,put u on a spit and cook u over a large fire....


----------



## Henk (Jun 17, 2006)

He he he he........


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 17, 2006)

he what? u drunk or someting?


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2006)

You really like copying others on here, looma. Too bad the Phillipines can't do the same and actually bring itself up to modern day!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 18, 2006)

copying? stupid questions was actually a habit before i got here
the Philippines was only good during the 70s, and now look at the rest of South-East Asia, and where we are now!?


----------



## Tiger (Jun 18, 2006)

plan_D said:


> You really like copying others on here, looma. Too bad the Phillipines can't do the same and actually bring itself up to modern day!



    



> the Philippines was only good during the 70s



Did people have tie-dye flares, big afros and walk around with bongs?


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 18, 2006)

yeah


----------



## sixstrings (Apr 15, 2008)

Just registered and find this site very interesting. I think , other than Sim Out House,this will be my favorite place. I'm a avid combat flight simmer ,and WW2 aircraft buff. Seems to be a great place here. Cheers,Scott


----------



## A4K (Apr 15, 2008)

G'day Scott! Welcome aboard, mate!

Evan (A4k)


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Greetings mate....


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 15, 2008)

Welcome to both of you


----------



## Njaco (Apr 16, 2008)

Welcome to Scott, Bram and others!

Wurger, if you need a good defense lawyer try my lawyer - Law Offices of Dewey, Cheetum and Howe. Great guys!


----------



## Good2Go (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi B25 Chocks Away and that stuff.


----------

